# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الكسوف والخسوف وفزع الرسول

## أبو إبراهيم محمد إبراهيم

ظاهرتا الكسوف والخسوف *هل معرفة وقت حدوثهما يتعارض مع الفزع الوارد في الأحاديث النبوية؟*


دأبت وسائل الإعلام المقروءة والمسموعة على الإعلان عما تحسبه المراصد الفلكية في داخل المملكة وخارجها عن موعد كسوف الشمس وخسوف القمر، ويكون ذلك بالدقائق ، بل بالثواني فتوهم بعضهم أن هذا من علم الغيب الأمر الذي دعا طائفة من العلماء في عصرنا وفي العصور المتقدمة إلى الأخذ بعدم إشاعة موعد الكسوف أو الخسوف بين العامة قال أبو بكر بن العربي في كتابه (أحكام القرآن ) لما ساق رأي العلماء القائلين بتأديب من أخبر عن كسوف الشمس والقمر - قال " أما أدبهم فلأنهم يدخلون الشك في العامة في تعليق العلم بالغيب المستأنف، ولا يدرون قدر الفرق بين هذا [ يعني تحديد وقت الكسوف] وغيره فتشوش عقائدهم في الدين، وتتزلزل قواعدهم في اليقين، فأدبوا حتى يسروا ذلك إذا عرفوه ولا يعلنوا به".
فإذا انتفى هذا التوهم بإدراك الناس أن الفلكيين قديماً وحديثا يحددون وقت الكسوف والخسوف بطرق حسابية بحته، بحيث لا يبقى شك في ربط ذلك بالغيب فإن شيئا آخر في هذه المسألة يشكل على كثيرين سواء من العامة أو من المتعلمين، ويوقعهم في بلبلة وحيرة، وهو قولهم إذا أصبحنا الآن نعرف سبب الكسوف، وكذلك بدايته ونهايته فلم الخوف منه أذن، ومن ثم الفزع إلى الصلاة ؟ حتى قال أحد المهتمين بشؤون الفلك " كان حدوث الخسوف والكسوف يسبب ذعراً وخوفاً للإنسان في العصور القديمة، ولكن هذه المخاوف قد زالت بعد فهم طبيعة نظام المجموعة الشمسية وحركات كواكبها، وتحديد أوقات الكسوف والخسوف لمئات السنين القادمة " . وقد حكى ابن حجر في فتح الباري أن أهل الهينة (الفلك) في سالف الدهر أثاروا قريباً من هذا الكلام. 
لقد ترتب على هذا الفهم شيء من الشك عند بعضهم في أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدالة على خوفه الشديد عند كسوف الشمس، وفزعه إلى الصلاة، فتبلدت أحاسيسهم، فلم يعودوا يلقون بالاً لصلاة الكسوف أو الخسوف، وإن ذهبوا إليها ذهبوا متثاقلين، أو قل مطمئنين غير فزعين, وقد رد أحد المفتين على سؤال وجه إليه حول صلاة الكسوف بقوله " أما صلاة الكسوف فليست لخوفنا منه، ولا نصلي لمجرد أن يكشفه عنا، لا بل إن لكل عبادة وقتاً حدده الله لها" . 
ولدفع ما ساور بعض القلوب من حيرة وتوهم وشك في هذه المسألة نتناولها في نقاط ثلاث :
1-   *أحاديث دالة على فزعه صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الكسوف*:
عن أبي بكرة - رضي الله عنه - قال: ( خسفت الشمس على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فخرج يجر رداءه حتى انتهى إلى المسجد) رواه البخاري.
وعن النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنه قال: ( انكسفت الشمس على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخرج فزعاً يجر ثوبه حتى أتى المسجد، فلم يزل يصلي حتى انجلت ... الحديث), رواه أحمد والنسائي وابن ماجه وصححه ابن خزيمة وابن حبان .
 وعن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال : ( خسفت الشمس فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فزعاً يخشى أن تكون الساعة ، فأتى المسجد فصلى بأطول قيام وركوع وسجود رأيته قط يفعله وقال : هذه الآيات التي يرسل الله لا تكون لموت احد ولا لحياته، ولكن يخوف الله بها عباده، فإذا رأيتم شيئاً من ذلك فانزعوا إلى ذكره ودعائه واستغفاره) رواه البخاري ومسلم.
في هذا الحديث الأخير وقف ابن حجر عند قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يخشى أن تكون الساعة) فأورد أقوالاً : ثم قال " فلعله خشي أن يكون الكسوف مقدمة لبعض الأشراط [ أي أشراط الساعة ] كطلوع الشمس من مغربها، ولا يستحيل أن يتخلل بين الكسوف والطلوع المذكور أشياء مما ذكر، وتقع متتالية بعضها اثر بعض مع استحضار قوله تعالى: *( وَمَا أَمْرُ السَّاعَةِ إِلَّا كَلَمْحِ الْبَصَرِ أَوْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ ) [النحل : 77] ".

*2- معرفة الكسوف والخسوف قديماً وحديثاً:*
إن معرفة سبب الكسوف والخسوف ليس جديداً في هذا العصر بل كان معروفاً عند علماء الفلك من قديم، فقد ذكره القزويني في كتابه (عجائب المخلوقات), فقال : إ ن سبب كسوف الشمس " كون القمر حائلاً بين الشمس وبين أبصارنا" . وقال عن خسوف القمر "سببه توسط الأرض بينه وبين الشمس".
ولقد كان فريق من العلماء يعترفون بتحديد الفلكيين لوقت حدوثه قال أبو بكر بن العربي عن جماعة من العلماء " إنه أمر يدرك بالحساب، وتقدير المنازل حسبما أخبر الله سبحانه في قوله جل وعلا : ( وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ) [ يس : 39] ".
وذكر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أن للكسوف وقتاً محدداً يكون فيه، ثم قال "حيث لا يكون كسوف الشمس إلا في آخر الشهر ليلة السرار ولا يكون خسوف القمر إلا في وسط الشهر وليالي الابدار، ومن ادعى خلاف ذلك من المتفقهة أو العامة فلعدم علمه بالحساب، ولهذا يمكن المعرفة بما مضى من الكسوف وما يستقبل، كما يمكن بما مضى من الأهلة وما يستقبل، إذ كل ذلك بحساب كما قال تعالى: ( وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا) [الأنعام : 96]".
ونخلص من هذا أن معرفة الكسوف مثل معرفتنا وقت غروب الشمس أو طلوعها، فلا فرق بين معرفتنا موعد غروبها في هذا اليوم بعد عشر سنين وبين معرفتنا موعد كسوفها، لأن الله أتقن كل شيء خلقه، وجعل للكون سنناً ثابتة.
3*- هل معرفة وقت الكسوف والخسوف يتعارض مع ما بدا على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الفزع*؟
خلط بعض الناس بين الاعتقاد بأن الكسوف والخسوف ما يقعان إلا لحدث معين بمعنى أنهما انعكاس لحوادث معينة تقع على الأرض وبين ما قد ينجم عن الكسوف والخسوف من حوادث يجريها الله تعالى في الأرض, وفرق بين الحالتين, تأمل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الثابت عنه ( إن الشمس والقمر آيتان من آيات الله يخوف بهم عباده، وإنهما لا ينخسفان لموت أحد ولا لحياته... ) . قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية " التخويف إنما يكون بوجود سبب الخوف، فعلم أن كسوفها قد يكون سبباً لأمر مخوف, وقوله لا ينخسفان لموت أحد ولا لحياته رد لما توهمه بعض الناس أن الشمس خسفت يوم موت إبراهيم، فاعتقد بعض الناس أنها خسفت من أجل موته تعظيماً لموته، وإن موته سبب خسوفها، فأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لا تنخسف لأجل أنه مات أحد أو لأجل أحي أحد" .
ونتساءل الآن : هل معرفة سبب الكسوف أو الخسوف حسبما يشرحه الفلكيون وكذلك معرفة وقت حدوثهما بدقة ينافي أن يكونا سبباً لعذاب أو حوادث معينة؟ كلا . قال ابن دقيق العيد: "وقد ذكر أصحاب الحساب لكسوف الشمس والقمر أسباباً عادية وربما يعتقد معتقد أن ذلك ينافي قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام (يخوف الله بهما عباده) وهذا الاعتقاد فاسد، لان لله تعالى أفعالاً على حسب الأسباب العادية، وأفعالاً خارجة عن تلك الأسباب..." . " ... فأصحاب المراقبة لله تعالى ولأفعاله الذين عقدوا أبصار قلوبهم بوحدانيته وعموم قدرته على خرق العادة واقتطاع المسببات عن أسبابها - إذا وقع شيء غريب حدث عندهم الخوف لقوة اعتقادهم في فعل الله تعالى ما شاء، وذلك لا يمنع أن يكون ثمة أسباب تجري عليها العادة إلى أن يشاء الله خرقها، ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند اشتداد هبوب الريح يتغير ويدخل ويخرج خشية أن تكون كريح عاد، وإن كان هبوب الريح موجوداً في العادة, والمقصود بهذا الكلام أن تعلم أن ما ذكره أهل الحساب من سبب الكسوف لا ينافي كون ذلك مخوفاً لعباد الله تعالى" .
أما فيما يتعلق بمعرفة وقت الكسوف فيقول ابن تيمية " فإذا كان الكسوف له أجل مسمى لم ينافِ ذلك أن يكون عند أجله يجعله الله سبباً لما يقضيه من عذاب وغيره لمن يعذب الله في ذلك الوقت أو لغيره ممن يُنزل الله به ذلك ، كما أن تعذيب الله لمن عذبه بالريح الشديدة الباردة كقوم عاد كانت في الوقت المناسب، وهو آخر الشتاء كما ذكر ذلك أهل التفسير وقصص الأنبياء، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأى مخيلة - وهو السحاب الذي يُخال فهي المطر - أقبل وأدبر، وتغير وجهه, فقالت له عائشة : إن الناس إذا رأوا مخيلة استبشروا, فقال يا عائشة وما يؤمنني؟ قد رأى قوم عاد العذاب عارضاً مستقبل أوديتهم فقالوا: هذا عارض ممطرنا قال الله تعالى: ( بَلْ هُوَ مَا اسْتَعْجَلْتُمْ بِهِ رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  [الأحقاف : 24]". وقال أيضاً ابن تيمية في موضع آخر " وكذلك الشمس والقمر هما آيتان من آيات الله يخوف بهما عباده، كما قال الله : ( وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِالْآيَاتِ إِلَّا تَخْوِيفًا) [الإسراء : 59] ، فعلم أن هذه الآيات السماوية قد تكون سبب عذاب، ولهذا شرع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند وجود سبب الخوف ما يدفعه من الأعمال الصالحة، فأمر لصلاة الكسوف - الصلاة الطويلة - وأمر بالعتق والصدقة، وأمر بالدعاء والاستغفار، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن البلاء والدعاء ليلتقيان فيعتلجان بين السماء والأرض) ، فالدعاء ونحوه يدفع البلاء النازل من السماء".
وتفسير ابن تيمية وابن دقيق العيد - رحمهما الله - للتخويف الوارد في الحديث قرره حديثاً بعض المتخصصين بعلوم الأرض, ففي حديثه عن أسباب الزلازل ذكر الدكتور أحمد فؤاد باشا في كتابه (فصل المقال في ظاهره الزلزال) قال إن منها "حدوث انقلابات فلكية في الفضاء تذيع من اقتران كواكب المجموعة الشمسية، وما يتبع هذا من تغييرات في كمية الجذب على الأرض" . ومن المعلوم لدى الفلكيين القدامى والمحدثين إن الكسوف والخسوف يحدثان عن وقوع القمر والشمس والأرض في خط واحد، وقد فسر فلكيون حصول الزلزال في اليمن قبل سنوات بأن سببه - بعد إرادة الله تعالى - تعامد كواكب في المجموعة الشمسية.
 وبمناسبة كسوف الشمس عام 1413ه على مناطق من العالم ذكر الدكتور محمد فهيم محمود رئيس مرصد حلوان الأسبق في جريدة الشرق الاوسط (6/12/1992م) بعض ما قد يترتب على كسوفها من ظواهر أرضية " حيث تتذبذب درجات الحرارة على سطح الأرض، وتسبب - أيضا - في ضعف الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي مما ينتج عنه انقطاع مؤقت في الاتصالات اللاسلكية ذات الموجات القصيرة بخلاف ما يترتب على ذلك من تأثيرات على القشرة الأرضية، وما قد ينتج عنه من زلازل وهزات أرضية تقع هنا وهناك من مناطق مختلفة من العالم".
وصفوة القول أن معرفتنا بسبب الكسوف والخسوف وكذلك بزمن حدوثه على وجه الدقة لا يتعارض مع أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المؤكدة لفزعه وخوفه عند حدوث الكسوف على عهده، ففعله وقوله في شأن الكسوف يتوافق والدراسات الحديثة التي تربط بين الكسوف والخسوف واحتمال حدوث ظواهر جيولوجية تؤثر على الأرض.
د, محمد بن إبراهيم أبا الخيل الأستاذ بجامعة القصيم

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم.
وحياكم الله فضيلة الشيخ الكريم.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

